

Google’s New, Simplified Patent Search Now Integrates Google Scholar - wetherbeei
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/16/googles-new-simplified-patent-search-now-integrates-prior-art-and-google-scholar/

======
speps
If Google is listening, Scholar should actually tell if some research paper is
covered by a patent or not and vice versa.

For example :

\- Paper : [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/hoppe/proj/par...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/hoppe/proj/paratexsyn/)

\- Patent :
[https://www.google.co.uk/patents/US7567254](https://www.google.co.uk/patents/US7567254)

There's loads of examples like this and it's hard to find them.

